# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  أستايل vBulletin Version 3.0.3

## Abdoxx

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن ، يحي ويميت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير ، لا اله الا الله لا نعبد الا اياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

اللهم أغفر للشيخ زايد .. وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه ، وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله ، وأغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم جازه بالحسنات إحساناً وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا .

اللهم تقبل منه القليل وتجاوز عن التقصير ، اللهم افتح ابواب السماء لروحه وأبواب رحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم هذا عبدك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها ، ومحبوه وأحباؤه فيها الى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه ، كان يشهد ان لا اله الا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به ، اللهم يمّن كتابه وهوّن حسابه ، وليّن ترابه ، ألهمه حسن جوابه ، وطيب ثراه وأكرم مثواه واجعل الجنه مستقره ومثواه 

اللهم أظله تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ولا باقي الا وجهك ، اللهم واكتب اسمه على أبواب الجنه الثمانيه ، اللهم واجعله يمر على السراط كالبرق الخاطف ، اللهم وثبّت قدمه يوم تزل الاقدام .

اللهم واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ومد له في قبره مد بصره اللهم أنزل على قبره الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور اللهم افسح له في قبره ونوّر له فيه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

اللهم أنت ربه وأنت خلقته وأنت هديته للإسلام وأنت قبضت روحه وأنت أعلم بسرّه وعلانيته ، وقد دعوناك فاغفر له ياغفور ، اللهم وكن له بعد الحبيب حبيباً ولدعاء من دعا له مجيبا 
اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصالحين والصديقين والشهداء والأخيار والابرار والصابرين وثبّته بالقول الثابت وحاسبه حسابا يسيرا .. 
ياودود ياودود ياودود ياذا لعرش المجيد يافعال لما يريد ، اللهم اني اسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك العظيم وبوجهك الكريم وباسمك الاعظم الذي اذا سألت به أعطيت واذا استرحمت به رحمت واذا استفرجت به فرّجت اللهم اني أسألك في هذه الساعة ان كان ( الشيخ زايد ) في سرور ونعيم فزده يارب العالمين وان كان في عذاب فنجه من عذابك وأنت الغني الحميد برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم واجعل ذريّته ذريّة صالحه تدعوا له بخير الي يوم الدين ، اللهم وارزقنا الصبر والسلوان ولا تحرمنا أجره وأجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلفنا خيراً منهما برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. ياااااا ألله ، ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالاطاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين .
اللهم اني أتوسل اليك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى وبإسمك الاعظم أن تتقبل منا دعاؤنا بقبول حسن وأن تجعله خالصاً لوجهك الكريم .. سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين .


======================================
استايل المغفور له باذن الله الشيخ زايد
وهو استايل بسيط واي اخطاء او عيوب فاعتذر مسبقا
كل مافي الامر اجتهاد 
للمشاهده
http://www.traidnt.net/vb/index.php?s=&styleid=14
التركيب:: قم برفع مجلد الصور zaed-uae الى مجلد المنتدى مباشره ليصبح المسار هكذا:
vb/zaed-uae 
قم بسحب الاستايل من لوحة تحكم المنتدى

======================================
vbulletin-style.zip (22.0 كيلوبايت, عدد مرات المشاهدة 565 مرة)zaed-uae.zip (603.2 كيلوبايت, عدد مرات المشاهدة 1101 مرة)

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يسلمو اخوي*

*<< بس الاخت ما تعرف ها السوالف*



*لا تحرمنا من جديدك*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------

